

MyYearbook.com sold for $100M (1/10 facebook user) - liuwei6
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903554904576457630681476642.html

======
bemmu
The 750 million for Facebook are active users, but 70 million for MyYearbook
are registered users.

